# Zero Clearance throat plate for Skil table saw



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Must be a myth. 

Rather than hijacking Kenbo's thread, I figured I'd ask here. I found the other throat plate that came with the saw--it must accommodate a dado blade or something. Then I searched the net and discovered I can get a ZC plate for every make except Skil. :furious:

I lack the skills necessary to create one myself, nor do I know any local woodworkers who might be able to help me out. Anybody up for helping out a n00b (for a fair exchange of whatever currency moves you)?

And why wouldn't the manufacturer make these as a matter of course? It's just stoopid!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ella Menneau P. said:


> Must be a myth.
> 
> Rather than hijacking Kenbo's thread, I figured I'd ask here. I found the other throat plate that came with the saw--it must accommodate a dado blade or something. Then I searched the net and discovered I can get a ZC plate for every make except Skil. :furious:
> 
> ...



The plate you found...how thick is it?


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

It's about 1/16" thick or so.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are several brands of a benchtop saw that use similar parts. I have one of those that I take to the jobsite, as it's easy to carry. Mine didn't come with a ZCI, but rather one like you have.

There is an alternative. Use some type of board, like ¼" plywood and cover it with a Formica type laminate, or maybe something with a slick surface, like ¼" melamine, and make your own zero clearance plate.

You can make it as wide or long as you want, because it's going to sit on top of the saw table. Basically, it's a panel that you fasten a stop under the back edge to catch on the saw, and the side of it rests against the fence.

For example, If you made it 12" wide, x 18" long, fasten under the 12" back edge a square piece of wood to act as a stop to catch on the saw table. To use it, set the saw fence for your cut, with the blade in the down position. Place the panel on the saw and against the fence. Hold down the panel, turn on the saw, and crank the blade through the panel to the height you want. Just make sure you don't have your hand in the way of the blade in doing this.

This will provide a zero clearance for that particular cut. For a different measurement, do this again with the same panel. If you use this panel enough, it will have many slots and have to be replaced. But, it works, and it's cheap.

Depending on the shape of the saw table near you, if it's at an angle and won't stop the panel, you may have to clamp the panel to the saw top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out this thread*

It may give you some ideas...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/make-zero-clearance-throat-plate-insert-10147/  bill

Can you get a piece of aluminum that size. It can be cut with a scroll saw to the desired shape...your piece has countersunk holes...it looks thicker than 1/16" maybe 1/8"? Lexan will also work and doesn't shatter like Plexi. Sign shop have scraps. Having seen your work you certainly have the skills to make this. :thumbsup: bill


----------

